# hi all, heres my tri coloured cockapoo



## Robson

hi everyone just joined on here, we have a tri coloured (black & tan & white) cockapoo, he was born 3/3/10 and we picked him up at 8 weeks old.

here he is:

This was when we first viewed him at about 3 weeks old


















and at about 5 weeks old 









This was he first day home at 8 weeks









and a few as hes got older


----------



## kendal

hey welcome, what a stunning boy you have. love the photos. where did you get him.


----------



## Robson

thank you, we got him from a breeder in pickering, north yorkshire. would love to find some of his brothers and sisters.


----------



## barrelman

Looks great love the tricolor. Looks like my dog with brown boots. I had to go all the way to jandaz cockapoos in west wales and you found a breeder 40 miles from home. Is his sire pedigree miniature. Dam lpoks to be english cocker.


----------



## CutieCocoaCockapoo

Wow, he's really cute! I love his coloring!


----------



## Robson

wow just realised your from Hull, thats were we are from. To be honest we was looking for cavapoos but couldnt find any nearby so decided to go for the cockapoo instead. His mother was the cocker spaniel and his father was a small phantom poodle.



barrelman said:


> Looks great love the tricolor. Looks like my dog with brown boots. I had to go all the way to jandaz cockapoos in west wales and you found a breeder 40 miles from home. Is his sire pedigree miniature. Dam lpoks to be english cocker.


----------



## Robson

thank you, it was his colouring that made us choose him as all his brothers and sisters were just black with white bibs so we fell in love with him straight away.



CutieCocoaCockapoo said:


> Wow, he's really cute! I love his coloring!


----------



## wilfiboy

He s lovely ... just loving the parti colours x


----------



## Dave

Wow he's gorgeous! I love his coloring.


----------



## wilfiboy

Seen a pup advertised today and he looked just like you baby x


----------



## Robson

well im glad to say its not him, hes laid fast asleep next to me. i only seem to find diferent breeds with his colouring havent seen another cockapoo in his colours yet what site is it on?


----------



## wilfiboy

So am I .... making me wonder now may only have been black and tan not tri coloured... it was on epupz .... dont go getting broody


----------



## wilfiboy

Hi just had another look its a couple of days old. In Hertfordshire , mums a choc cocker dads an apricot mini poodle,tri coloured but different ares of white x


----------



## Hinneymac

*Hoodie*

Hi mate lovely dog,where did you get the hoodie from can you give me a web site address if you have 1.

Thanks

Mac.


----------



## Robson

Hi sorry for the late reply havent been on for a while, the hoody was just from a local pet shop unfortunately he's too big for it now


----------



## Curottofran

hi, we are picking our puppy up from Jandaz this saturday, are you happy with your puppy? x


----------



## cooper123

*Cooper*

Hi this is my tri coloured cockerpoo called Cooper he is 17 weeks on Tuesday reminded me of your little boy - we got him from Yorkshire he is a bundle of fun this is a picture of Cooper and one with his mate Poppy my Jack Russell 
Christine Simon Cooper and Poppy


----------



## cooper123

another one


----------



## Cat 53

Gorgeous boy. My jack Russell crossed with a Welsh terrier had those colourings. His name was Toby....found out he was a she when he was 9 years old and started to lactate. Gone but never forgotten, our Tobi.


----------



## Duncans

Not curly, really cute


----------



## Gill57

Here's my tri coloured Freddie who at almost six months is changing colour....


----------



## Marzi

Tri colour no longer - buff boy with black tips. Freddy is my favourite new puppy, how can he be six months already? With his wonderful colouring he is like a new pup every time I see him :love-eyes:


----------



## dogcrazy

He is so handsome. Lovely that his colouring has not changed at all. We are buying a pup at the moment and his colouring will be almost identical so it is lovely for me to see how he may turn out. Your dog looks like such a gorgeous chap. Thanks for sharing your lovely pictures.


----------



## dogcrazy

to Gill57 - Gorgeous - what a handsome chap!


----------



## barkley

Ow, wow. This was posted in 2010 but I just wanted to say that I enjoyed the pictures. Can't get enough with the cuteness! :love-eyes:


----------

